# where can youfind sthil parts diagraphms



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

ok i am working on a sthil blower for a customer he tells me the model is either a br or a sr 320 or 400 so i don't know if its a br320 or a br400 or a sr320 or a sr400 but i need to find some kind of parts diagram , he needs the cable from the trigger to the carb and he needs a carb kit , where can i find parts diagrams for these blowers i tried sthil.com and had no luck 
thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

The only place you will find parts diagrams in the US for Stihl products is at a Stihl dealer. This is one of the things that makes Stihl so great still by sticking with their dealers. The carb kit you can probably find by using the numbers off the carb itself. The part number for the throttle cable is likely 4203 180 1111 and should be the same for both the BR320 and BR400.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for the info , i will check w/ my local sthil dealer


----------

